# Water smells like paint when first run



## garnold (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi

I recently bought a house that was recently renovated before we bought it.  We have noticed that in the mornings the first time our ensuite tap or the shower is run, the water smells/tastes like paint.  After it has been running for a few minutes, the smell seems to go away.  However, the next morning I experience the same thing.  I have also noticed this in our basement bathroom sink which is rarely used.  Any ideas what could be causing this?

Thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 16, 2012)

What type of plumbing did they run to the sinks? Post a pic if you don't know.


And  to House Repair Talk!


----------



## garnold (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!  I'm not sure what kind of pipes are run to the sinks, but I took a picture of underneath the ensuite sink:

http://imgur.com/f9kXj

Let me know if this gives you enough information.  They look like PVC pipes to me.


----------

